# Philips 40pfh4100/88 se queda en negro



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

Resulta que tengo la tv del titulo y cuando la enciendo se queda en negro, obedece al mando ya que se apaga y enciende con el, pero no se puede ver nada.
He comprobado si hay 5v en la placa main y los hay, 12v también y también he comprobado que este el de 12 y 3.3, 1.8 y 1.2 en la tcon y están también. La fuente produce sus voltajes correctamente y la retroiluminación funciona perfectamente.
Yo sospecho de un fallo en la placa main por la parte del integrado microcontrolador ya que los cables flex estan en buen estado.
Todos los condensadores estan comprobados y no estan en corto, no se ve ninguna pista abierta,¿ se os ocurre algun componente al que echarle un vistazo? 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2018)

¿ Audio                                       ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2018)

Hola, cuando dices que la retroiluminación funciona, se mantiene encendida todo el tiempo hasta que decides apagar el tv?


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Audio                                       ?


No he podido probarlo no veo nada, nisiquiera para poner una entrada hdmi, el mando para apagar y encender si lo obedece.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, cuando dices que la retroiluminación funciona, se mantiene encendida todo el tiempo hasta que decides apagar el tv?


Así es se ve en negro hasta que apago la tv, no es un fallo de retroiluminacion.



Se me olvido comentar antes que antes de que tuviera ese fallo en la imagen empezaron a verse rayas verticales algunas veces a una mitad de la pantalla y algunas veces a otro lado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2018)

Bueno... según afirmas revisa la placa, o flex que va adherida al panel. 
Pregunta, la placa del panel, se encuentra en la parte inferior?
Pues la verdad la gente de Philips no pensó en caso de humedad, ya que muchos modelos están diseñados así. El usuario acostumbra a rociar la pantalla para limpiar. Y suele escurrir liquido al interior, depositándose en los flex y placa. Y bueno... gralmente. es un final poco feliz, para el cliente y para el reparador.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno... según afirmas revisa la placa, o flex que va adherida al panel.


La he revisado, pero en la tcon estan todos los voltajes e incluso he probado a mover todos los cables o flex ya que al principio fueron las rayas en la pantalla y luego se quedo en negro, por lo que supongo que el fallo solo esta en la señal lvds.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2018)

No me refiero a la placa T-CON, sino a la placa posterior a ésta. Va adherida al panel, por unos flex muy delicados. Normalmente recorre todo el lateral, distribuyendo las señales filas/columnas. Desde el exterior es poco accesible, hay que retirar un protector, con mucho cuidado. Además chequea que el flex que sale de placa T-CON, esté bien insertado.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No me refiero a la placa T-CON, sino a la placa posterior a ésta. Va adherida al panel, por unos flex muy delicados. Normalmente recorre todo el lateral, distribuyendo las señales filas/columnas. Desde el exterior es poco accesible, hay que retirar un protector, con mucho cuidado. Además chequea que el flex que sale de placa T-CON, esté bien insertado.


Con la tcon me referia a esa placa, ya que esta tv no lleva tcon, solo el cable que sale de la main a una placa de la que sale el flex que no es tcon porque no llega ningun integrado, solo tiene pistas lisas,sirve para poder conectar el flex. Todos los voltajes estan correctos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2018)

Busca indicios de humedad en la placa que marcas con el dedo, y verifica que todos los flex estén adheridos al panel. Es más conveniente, encender el tv, y presionar suavemente cada flex, esperando alguna mejora.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Busca indicios de humedad en la placa que marcas con el dedo, y verifica que todos los flex estén adheridos al panel. Es más conveniente, encender el tv, y presionar suavemente cada flex, esperando alguna mejora.



Ya lo he probado y no hay ningun cambio, es como si ni siquiera tocara los flex, yo sospecho de un fallo en el integrado que genera la señal lvds en la main.
¿Qué opináis?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2018)

No creo que sea la main. Porque cuando ésta falla, alguna imagen aparece, al estilo cuadros de colores o franjas. Me inclino a que el problema proviene de la T-CON o posterior.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No creo que sea la main. Porque cuando ésta falla, alguna imagen aparece, al estilo cuadros de colores o franjas. Me inclino a que el problema proviene de la T-CON o posterior.


No hay tcon, la unica placa que tiene circuitos es la que tiene los flex del display y en ella yo no he encontrado nada quemado y los voltajes estan todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2018)

Ya que responde al remoto , si entrás por HDMI1 y le vas dando a video mode - select ?


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya que responde al remoto , si entrás por HDMI1 y le vas dando a video mode - select ?



He hecho lo que comentó DOSMETROS, pero no hay manera, como no veo nada no se si escojo la entrada hdmi, he probado con los 2 y a ir dandole a source mover una posición y entrar, pero no consigo poner la entrada. La he conectado a un portatil con una canción puesta y el sonido pasa al hdmi y deja de sonar, además cambia la resolución, signo de que esta enviando video a traves del hdmi.
He mirado el modelo de la placa que se encuentra antes del display, y trae lo siguiente: LSC400HN2-G02 y E88441MV-0S, los he mirado en internet pero en las imagenes no aparece esa placa alargada que se encuentra antes, sino que aparecen placas main.
El modelo de la placa main es 715G6947-M01-000-004T y tampoco he encontrado datasheet.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2018)

El que sabe de esos Philips es el Lemur


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2018)

Hola, si dices que la imagen presentaba franjas en uno u otro costado aleatoriamente, es muy poco probable que sea la MAIN. Y el hecho que tú no veas la placa T-CON, no quiere decir que no exista, sólo que está integrada junto al matrizador del panel. Tampoco te fies, de sí están presentes todas las tensiones, puede haber algo dañado. Chequea si detectas algún componente que se sobrecaliente, en la placa del panel.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 9, 2018)

No detecto ningun sobrecalentamiento, la he tenido encendida un rato y al tocar la placa un poco despues no noto nada, además no se ve nada quemado y se apaga al cierto tiempo de estar encendida, señal de que por parte de software sigue funcionando al menos en ese aspecto y en los infrarrojos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2018)

Fijate si la T-Com no tiene unos fusiblitos , en otras marcas suelen ser verdes


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 9, 2018)

Lo he mirado y está perfecto,como dije antes estan todos los voltajes. A excepción de 3 que no encuentro, 7.6 V, -11 V y 17 V.

 1.8, 3.3 y 12 V si están presentes. ¿Podrá ser éste el fallo? Os adjunto imágenes de la placa, he medido en el punto dorado mas cercano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2018)

Para hacer mediciones en puntos muy comprimidos , suelo soldar un alambre


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para hacer mediciones en puntos muy comprimidos , suelo soldar un alambre


Si si las puntas de mi medidor hacen buen contacto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2018)

Digo lo del alambrecito soldado cuando están demasiado juntas y uno podría hacer un cortocircuito midiendo y conectado


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 10, 2018)

Supongo que te refieres a las pistas doradas, yo he medido en los puntitos dorados cerca de el voltaje escrito y como he dicho antes los 3 primeros no los encuentro.

He realizado las mediciones con un polimetro mejor, y he determinado los integrados de los que proceden esos 3 voltajes que faltan, el primero(RT6930 GQW 2KW18) corresponde a los voltajes de -7.6V y -11V, de los que solo estan presentes de ambos +0.1V y el segundo(RT6929 GQW 2L23P) al que corresponde el voltaje de 17V del que solo estan presentes 0.15V.
Todas las medidas estan hechas respecto a masa.
¿Creéis que estos integrados pueden ser los causantes de la avería?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 10, 2018)

Revisa los condensadores smd, les gusta ponerse en corto.


----------



## FranCasas (Feb 10, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Revisa los condensadores smd, les gusta ponerse en corto.



No he encontrado ninguno en corto, todos revisados uno por uno, solo la falta de esos 3 voltajes.

Finalmente he cambiado los circuitos de la placa del display los rt6930 y rt6929 y sigo con el mismo problema, la televisión no presenta ninguna imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

No me queda claro si los leds encienden


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 29, 2018)

Si, como puse antes funcionan y la pantalla se retroilumina, pero en negro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Ok y ni sale el logo 

Si quitás el cable que va de la main al T-Con o al panel , se pone todo blanca ?


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 29, 2018)

No sale el logo, si quito el cable se queda igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Si desconectás el cable del T-Con debería ponerse la pantalla blanca  , había una avería dónde faltaba una tensión dentro del LCD , déjame recordar.

Medí TODOS los capacitores de la placa de la pantalla a ver si no hay alguno en corto , y fíjate si después de los inductores (veo al menos dos de 220 y dos de 100) y díodo rápido tenés las tensiones de esas fuentes auxiliares.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 29, 2018)

Lo he medido absolutamente todo, todos los capacitores, y he medido los voltajes de las fuentes auxiliares pero en algunos no se encuentran los que hay marcados, como dije anteriormente, por lo que cambié ambas fuentes, pero todo sigue igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Tratá de ver que voltaje hay antes y que voltaje hay después de cada fuente de esas, no hay casi data de esas plaquetas.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 29, 2018)

Los he medido todos, a la placa llegan 12 y las de las fuentes he podido medir 3.3 y 1.8, los demás no los encuentro, después de cambiarlas pasa exactamente lo mismo que antes de cambiarlas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 26, 2019)

Me encuentro con el mismo problema pero con una TV Polaroid PTV4816LED
Tarjeta principal: TP.MS3393.PB751
Por lo que comentan aquí y en otros foros, la falla es común, infortunadamente la hoja de datos de los chips RT6929 y RT6930 no se consigue.
He tratado de comparar circuitos similares pero no hay coincidencia de terminales.

Efectivamente, cuando el TV enciende se pueden ver los pulsos de conmutación para generar los voltajes de AVDD, VGL y VGH, pero en muy corto tiempo desaparecen y caen los respectivos voltajes a 0 V.
También he visto que estos chips tienen habilitación de etapas por comunicación I2C, y al parecer eso lo hace el chip LTF62B0
Así que posiblemente ese chip sea el que provoca la falla.

En estos casos donde no se encuentra información se complica el diagnostico, por desgracia.

Mientras tanto, y en espera de resolver la incógnita, les dejo un vídeo con una falla similar.
Sus vídeos son muy explicativos y los publica un ingeniero bastante profesional de Brasil. (maiseletrônica)
Estoy suscrito a su canal porque me gusta su forma amena y concreta de resolver problemas electrónicos.
Quiero aclarar que sus publicaciones son sin fines de lucro.


----------



## josesolis97 (Nov 12, 2019)

hola hay que cambiar el diodo voff


----------



## Kasmogu (Ago 13, 2020)

Hola
Tengo un tv con ese problema, el diodo viene marcado con las letras CS 37 y buscando los códigos me lleva a un diodo de sustitución llamado pzu8 2b2a, solo quería saber si el repuesto es el correcto y si no si me podéis ayudar os lo agradeceria
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2020)

Foto del componente y placa !


----------



## Kasmogu (Ago 14, 2020)

Creo que es la misma
Al hacer la foto con el microscopio he visto que pone 37C5 no CS


----------

